# Advice regarding selecting bank account which has WU receiving option



## shahbazd.g (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, Which banks have the option in their online banking system to deposit money directly to my bank account using MTCN ( western union) number which I receive ?

I have the similar option here in India in my SBI online

Like this


----------

